# Compatibilité ipad 3e et procreate



## Ravert (6 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour
J'ai un ipad 3 modele A1416, j'aimerais utiliser l'app procreate et apple pencil, . Ce modèle est il encore compatible avec l'app et les penxil vendu actuellement. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (6 Juillet 2021)

L’application, je ne sais pas, il suffit de tester le téléchargement. Le pencil, c’est sûr, il n’est pas compatible.


----------



## maxou56 (8 Juillet 2021)

Ravert a dit:


> J'ai un ipad 3 modele A1416, j'aimerais utiliser l'app procreate et apple pencil, . Ce modèle est il encore compatible avec l'app et les penxil vendu actuellement.


Bonjour,
Non elle n'est pas compatible avec l'app procreate.
Il faut:


> Nécessite iPadOS 13.2 ou version ultérieure.


Et cette iPad est iOS 9.3.5 au maximum (de plus cette iPad est 32bit, les apps "récentes" sont toutes 64bit et même si elle était compatible, l'iPad 3 ne serait pas assez puissant, pour une app de ce type).








						‎Procreate
					

‎Plébiscitée par les professionnels et les artistes en herbe, Procreate est l’application de référence pour la création sur iPad.  Avec ses centaines de pinceaux, ses outils artistiques innovants, son système de calques avancé et Valkyrie, son moteur graphique, Procreate intègre l’essentiel pour...



					apps.apple.com
				




Pour les Pencils (1 et 2) il faut pour le Pencil 1:


> iPad
> (6ᵉ, 7ᵉ et 8ᵉ générations)
> iPad Air
> (3ᵉ génération)
> ...


Et pour le pencil 2 il faut:


> iPad Pro 12,9 pouces
> (3ᵉ, 4ᵉ et 5ᵉ générations)
> iPad Pro 11 pouces
> (1re, 2ᵉ et 3ᵉ générations)
> ...











						Apple Pencil
					

L’Apple Pencil est l’outil idéal pour dessiner, prendre des notes ou annoter des documents. Les sensations sont intuitives, précises. Magiques.



					www.apple.com


----------

